# Honey - A registered Drug



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Always knew it was good for a lot of things, especially eating. Thanks for the information.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

Of course we now all need to register with the FDA and hire a pharmacist to sell honey


----------

